# OCZ Vertex 4 0% Health



## 1998golfer (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello,
I noticed my computer was momentarily freezing, then it'd resume working as I heard a harddrive seek/tick noise.
In doing that, I got all sorts of errors from my OCZ Vertex 4 (OS Drive):


```
SMART Data

Model Number: OCZ-VERTEX4
Serial Number: OCZ-IL5G746U59UW1ZM6
WWN: 5e83a97dbe117f47
Config ID: 4VTE1682


OCZ Attributes:
ID ATTRIBUTE STATUS VALUE WORST THRESHOLD UPDATED RAW
1 Raw Read Error Rate 0x0000 005 000 000 Offline 5
3 Spin Up Time 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 0
4 Start Stop Time 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 0
5 Re-Allocated Sector Count 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 0
9 Power-On Hours 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 21428
12 Device Power Cycle Count 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 1342
232 Lifetime Writes From Host 0x0000 100 100 000 Offline 24510886738
233 Remaining Life 0x0000 000 000 000 Offline 0
```

And SSDLife Pro shows:






And CrystalDiskInfo shows:





Has my drive reached the end of its life?
CrystalDiskMark still has it reaching some pretty decent speeds for a 75% full 3-4 year old SSD..





Other PC Specs:
CPU: Intel i5-2500k @4.4GHz
Case: HAF X 922
Mobo: AsRock P67 Extreme4 (NOT gen3)
SSD Boot drive: OCZ Vertex 4 128gb
Storage drive 1 (3-4 years old): Seagate Barracuda 1tb
Storage drive 2 (2 months old): HGST Deskstar 3tb

Thanks for any help or advice you can give,
~Golfer


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't pretend to be an expert on this, but it sure looks like the check engine light on some cars - they come on automatically after a certain period of time or miles even when nothing is wrong.

Command line Chkdisk?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2016)

You tried Hard Disk Sentinel or HDTune to check the surface of the disk ?.




Sasqui said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert on this, but it sure looks like the check engine light on some cars - they come on automatically after a certain period of time or miles even when nothing is wrong.
> 
> Command line Chkdisk?



Would not be the 1st time SMART has fucked up. I known it kill HDD's for no reason.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2016)

AsRock said:


> You tried Hard Disk Sentinel or HDTune to check the surface of the disk ?.



Psst... it's an SSD


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 2, 2016)

Chkdsk comes up clean


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 2, 2016)

http://ocz.com/consumer/download


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 2, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://ocz.com/consumer/download


Ocz toolbox agrees with the other utilities


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert on this, but it sure looks like the check engine light on some cars - they come on automatically after a certain period of time or miles even when nothing is wrong.
> 
> Command line Chkdisk?





Sasqui said:


> Psst... it's an SSD



So ?, HDS fully support SSD's. http://www.hdsentinel.com/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like it's definitely on it's way out, surprised as haven't seen this much with SSD's and 11TB of writes isn't extreme....  do you still have warranty on it?


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert on this, but it sure looks like the check engine light on some cars - they come on automatically after a certain period of time or miles even when nothing is wrong.
> 
> Command line Chkdisk?


They don't do that.


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Looks like it's definitely on it's way out, surprised as haven't seen this much with SSD's and 11TB of writes isn't extreme....  do you still have warranty on it?


Not sure.. 
I'm surprised because I saw it was at 98% health then it reloaded and was at 0


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> do you still have warranty on it?



I dont think *Toshiba* will honor that warranty as its not a product that they made. A lot of SSD models were crossed off the warranty support list when that part of OCZ was purchased by Toshiba.


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Stuttering followed by a very poor health report? Not a good sign.


1998golfer said:


> Not sure..
> I'm surprised because I saw it was at 98% health then it reloaded and was at 0


As in a matter of seconds? That's pretty odd.

In any case, I would *absolutely* make sure anything you want is backed up. Once you have it all backed up, might as well run it until it dies.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 3, 2016)

1998golfer said:


> Hello,
> I noticed my computer was momentarily freezing, then it'd resume working as I heard a harddrive seek/tick noise.
> In doing that, I got all sorts of errors from my OCZ Vertex 4 (OS Drive):
> 
> ...


To start with, the noise won't be coming from your SSD as there are no moving parts, look at the other drives as the cause of lag and noise.


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> To start with, the noise won't be coming from your SSD as there are no moving parts, look at the other drives as the cause of lag and noise.


I'm aware, but I downloaded HD utilities to check all my drives and through that saw the ssd health take a dive off a cliff. 
There are lots of juctions between the ssd and hdds, not sure if that has to do with anything.. I'll run a defrag (on the mechanical drives) tonight


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 3, 2016)

xvi said:


> Stuttering followed by a very poor health report? Not a good sign.
> 
> As in a matter of seconds? That's pretty odd.
> 
> In any case, I would *absolutely* make sure anything you want is backed up. Once you have it all backed up, might as well run it until it dies.


Very odd, but I'm surprised the bench speeds are still pretty good.
It's just my OS drive, most important data is on the mechanical drives


----------



## 1998golfer (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm very very confused here...
I refreshed again, everything shows great life left:










Any ideas what is going on?? Should I just ignore it?


----------



## Kanan (Feb 3, 2016)

1998golfer said:


> I'm very very confused here...
> I refreshed again, everything shows great life left:
> 
> 
> ...


I think the SMART is not working as intended. I'd just ignore it and backup the data if it works normal other than this.


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2016)

Unstable connection?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2016)

if you going to backup the drive you might as well update its firmwere.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 3, 2016)

erocker said:


> They don't do that.



Actually, they do. I know Mercedes has this and you'll get a SERVICE light on the dash when it's expected to be serviced.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Actually, they do. I know Mercedes has this and you'll get a SERVICE light on the dash when it's expected to be serviced.


That isn't a check engine light.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

This sounds like every other vertex 4. I wouldn't put anything I needed on that drive from the beginning let alone after it is freaking itself out.



erocker said:


> That isn't a check engine light.



Exactly, most vehicles have a service engine soon light...


----------



## Jack1n (Feb 3, 2016)

Try swapping out the Sata cable.


----------

